# uh oh Tiny



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Methinks I spoke too soon?
Tiny has been really itchy lately, and I think I finally narrowed it down to a lump about the size of a very large marble, right between her front legs on her chest.
Unfortunately, lumps that itch badly have a huge tendency to be mast cell cancer.
Back to the vet on Tuesday (can't get there sooner) to have it looked at.
Please send good thoughts for Tiny girl.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

None of the MCs here ever itched ???? Praying it's something simple like a bug bite.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I hope the lump turns out to be nothing to worry about :crossfing Hope her itches go away soon too.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sending lots of hugs and prayers. Hoping it's a giant moquito bite. :crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sorry Barb--between Tito's lyme disease diagnosis and Tiny's new itchy lump, you have your shares of veterinary worries. I hope it turns out to be nothing.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I sure hope it is just a skin irritation.
many hugs to you my friend.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Good thoughts coming Tiny's way.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you're not catching a break this week....  I'll be praying it's not a problem. It's hard to wait....


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sending good thoughts! I hope it's just a big bite or something. :crossfing


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Hoping it is just a normal old girl lump. She will be in our thoughts.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sending good thoughts, I hope everything goes well on Tuesday!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hoping it is just an itchy lump and not bad news.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Oh, no, I hope it is something simple...


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Hoping this is just another sebaceous cyst, turning up itchy to keep you on your toes and to make sure your favorite vet doesn't miss a visit with you!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for all of the kind words and good thoughts. Please keep the prayers and good thoughts coming, Tuesday seems so far away right now....


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Definitely sending prayers that it's some skin issue that can be easily remedied!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Prayers and good thoughts for you and Tiny. Hope it turns out to be nothing to worry about. Hugs to you both.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

The sebaceous cyst that Hannah had removed a year ago was almost constantly itchy. The only time she had relieve from it was for a short period after it drained, but as soon as it began filling up again - itch itch itch.

Fingers and toes crossed for Tiny :crossfing


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

God have mercy! Sending more prayers for Tiny and Tito.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks so much. My forum family is simply the BEST.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barb*

Barbara

Praying for Tiny and Tito.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Good luck tomorrow, come back with the best possible news.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Tiny will be in my thoughts. I hope you get some really good news tomorrow and it turns out to be nothing serious. :crossfing


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hoping it is just a big bug bite. Prayers going your way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tiny*

Checking in on Tiny.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Will be thinking about you two tomorrow Barb, hoping they can remove easily and that the biopsy doesn't show mast cell.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Me thinks no mast cell*

I have seen more mast cells on my three goldens than I want to count.MCT did my first dog in. She was my heart dog. We fought them for 5 years. Both of my guys, Pronto and Disco have had 2 MCT removed Disco has three toes on one paw. NOT once has any of my three goldens had itching from MCT. Just two weeks ago I found a lump on Pronto. We went to the vet. He suggested it may be a bug bite. I was sure it was anothe MST. It took 8-10 days but the lump is gone! Keep the faith and fingers crossed for Tiny .


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks so much for giving me some hope. The itchiness is what concerns both me and my vet, but this gives me hope that it's just a big (very!) bug bite or some such thing.




Rastadog said:


> I have seen more mast cells on my three goldens than I want to count.MCT did my first dog in. She was my heart dog. We fought them for 5 years. Both of my guys, Pronto and Disco have had 2 MCT removed Disco has three toes on one paw. NOT once has any of my three goldens had itching from MCT. Just two weeks ago I found a lump on Pronto. We went to the vet. He suggested it may be a bug bite. I was sure it was anothe MST. It took 8-10 days but the lump is gone! Keep the faith and fingers crossed for Tiny .


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and praying for you


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Sending thoughts for good news on Tuesday. Also wanted to say that Beau had two MCTs removed with no return of the tumor and no additional tumors found. 
Hoping for the best for you and that your worries can be put behind you...


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

We're thinking of you and Tiny today


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Hoping all is well...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Remember Copper's big old chest mass that was so very worrisome and it turned out to be a huge mass of infection???????????
I asked him to send Tiny his good luck with this.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

You're in my thoughts today!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hope it all turns out to be good news today.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

our vet appointment is at either 2:30 or 5:00. My vet has 4 surgeries today, he said if he got them done pretty quickly we could come at 2:30. Otherwise, 5:00. I told him to stitch fast


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thinking positive thoughts that the visit goes well!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thinking positive thoughts for you and Tiny


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the good thoughts....the news is EXCELLENT!!!!

It's a lipoma that apparently has encapsulated a skin nerve. So whenever you touch it, or anywhere near it, it causes the nerve to "fire" and she gets frantically itchy. My vet aspirated it, stained the slide, checked it carefully for 10 minutes...NO MAST CELLS and NO SUSPICIOUS CELLS!

Whew!!!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

big hoorays!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yay for Tiny!!!!!!!


----------



## rbrooks (Oct 23, 2011)

That's great news!!!!

Bob


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So happy for you both!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Fabulous news! I'm just thrilled for Tiny and for you!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*What a pleasure to say*

I told you so. Me thinks great, expletive deleted, news. Way to go Tiny!!!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great, great news. Good girl Tiny!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

What wonderful, wonderful news. No worries.:--big_grin:


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh thank goodness! I haven't been on a whole lot lately, our Jessie is keeping me very busy. I saw this just now and am so happy to see the good news. Thank heavens!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Barb, sorry just seeing this but so glad I didn't have to worry all these days waiting for Tiny's appointment. Our GRF friends did a great job sending good thoughts and prayers your way. I'm so happy for you and Tiny!!!!! Great news!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

So happy to hear good news ! Sounds like a celebration is in order on that one.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, such wonderful news!! So glad that she's ok!!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

We're, well I (Hannah's asleep) am doing happy dances for this news!!


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So glad to hear the good news!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Whooooooooooooooooo!! What fabulous news!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Thanks for the good thoughts....the news is EXCELLENT!!!!
> 
> It's a lipoma that apparently has encapsulated a skin nerve. So whenever you touch it, or anywhere near it, it causes the nerve to "fire" and she gets frantically itchy. My vet aspirated it, stained the slide, checked it carefully for 10 minutes...NO MAST CELLS and NO SUSPICIOUS CELLS!
> 
> Whew!!!!


Very happy for you and Tiny


----------

